# Persain xTonkinese kitten



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name Whiskey
breed Persian x Tonkinese
colour/pattern Black tortie
Age about 13 weeks
Sex Female
neutered No not old enough
up to date with vaccinations Yes
Are they micro chipped No
any health problems No
Any behavioural problems No
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying. None known
used to children yes any children
if so what age any
how do they get on with other cats Fine
how do they get on with dogs No doesn't like dogs at all
indoor or outdoor cat indoor with garden supervised excess
How many hours are they used to be left alone for not long
Diet they are on: James welbeloved biscuits 
Litter used if they have a litter tray:Asda own,Tesco own or Catscan
Where are you in UK? Oxfordshire

This little girl came to me when she was only 4 weeks old , she has the persain and BSH flat type face and has a thick coat but it isn't long
She is full of mischief and doesn't have much time for cuddles.


















Any one interested in her will be home checked and made to sign a homing agreement to say she will be neutered at the right age and this will be chased up. They will also be required to give a donation to the rescue


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home fallen through,so she is still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

She's really cute. Makes me sad that she hasn't got a home yet. 
Is she allowed to be an outdoor cat? Like out through a cat flap into a private garden?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes Whiskey could go out as long as there were no busy roads too close to your house. Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested in her and I will send you our re homing questionnaire


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> Yes Whiskey could go out as long as there were no busy roads too close to your house. Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested in her and I will send you our re homing questionnaire


 I've emailed you from my work account. Please do send me the questionnaire, as it could be that we are not suitable to rehome anyway. Don't want to get anyones hopes up


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have emailed you back, so sorry you are unsuitable to home Whiskey


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> I have emailed you back, so sorry you are unsuitable to home Whiskey


 I think you've made the assumption that if we were allergic, we'd simply get rid of her - totally not the case. I've been allergic to my cats for the last 32 years, and they have only ever left us through old age. I only mention it because we couldn't take on a cat that had mega fluffy fur - like a Maine Coon or similar. I might be wrong, but the Tonkinese comes from the Siamese line - which is fine for allergy sufferers. The only bit I'm not sure about is the Persian - although it looks like her fur is much more like the Tonks.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Her fur is thick similar to BSH fur not like a Siamese or Tonks


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> Her fur is thick similar to BSH fur not like a Siamese or Tonks


Thanks for getting back to me. Thick is fine, just as long as she's not long-haired. 

I'll fill in the questionnaire anyway as I suspect we might not be suitable for other reasons. We've always struggled to find a rescue place that will allow us to re-home because we are renting - despite the fact I've lived in this house for 31 years! At the end of the day, all that matters is that these kitties find a good home, right.


Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If this is the kitten I think it is, I fostered her for a couple of days when she was five weeks old. She was absolutely delightful. I am astounded she hasn't been snapped up long ago!

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes Liz it is, I am just as amazed as you are that she hasn't been snapped up yet.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Another thread reminded me to ask - has this little one found a home yet?
She must be quite a bit bigger by now. Have you got any more recent photos?
So adorable!


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Has Whiskey found a home yet? 
We are still interested, but haven't heard anything back since filling in the adoption form.
We're currently looking at possibly taking a cat from ARC, so would like to hear something back soon if possible.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Whiskey did have a possible home but it sadly fell through I am now currently working through the list of other possible homes to get home checks so I am sure I will get to you soon. Whiskey has now been Spade as well as she has now reached 6 months old, I will get some pictures and update her thread soon


----------

